# Looking for a a Boer/Kiko Billy for sale.



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey everyone i was wondering if anyone would have a Boer or Kiko buck up for sale or stud by the end of this month if you do let me know i would Greatly Appreciate it!
Thanks!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I just put the pics of my buck on your other post in goat for sale


----------

